# Hindi/Urdu: Sentence clarification



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

Does '‎"Chahe toh saari duniya se lad lo.. par mujhse nahin"'​ mean 'Even though the whole world fights, I would not'?

Thanks!


----------



## UrduMedium

I would translate it as follows:

_If so desired, fight [with] the whole world, but not me_.


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does '‎"Chahe toh saari duniya se lad lo.. par mujhse nahin"'​ mean 'Even though the whole world fights, I would not'?
> 
> Thanks!



*Chaaho *toh...

"If you wish, fight with the whole world, but don't fight with me."


----------



## drkpp

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does '‎"Chahe toh saari duniya se lad lo.. par mujhse nahin"'​ mean 'Even though the whole world fights, I would not'?
> 
> Thanks!



If you wish, fight with the whole world, but not with me.


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> *Chaaho *toh...
> 
> "If you wish, fight with the whole world, but don't fight with me."





drkpp said:


> If you wish, fight with the whole world, but not with me.



I haven't a clear understanding of this sentence, and I think gb's correction would be fitting, _chaaho to..._
Please note that the English translations are not fully OK, it should rather be ''You might fight [against] the whole word, (if you wish) but me." What is your opinion?


----------



## UrduMedium

marrish said:


> I haven't a clear understanding of this sentence, and I think gb's correction would be fitting, _chaaho to..._
> Please note that the English translations are not fully OK, it should rather be ''You might fight [against] the whole word, (if you wish) but me." What is your opinion?


_Chaahe to_ is also correct use here. It _sounds _right. I suspect, a "_jii_" is understood but omitted here, to justify "_chaahe_" (as opposed to _chaaho_).


----------



## marrish

_Chaahe yih chaahe vuh, ek hii baat hai. _Would you retain ''_to_'' when ''_chaahe_'' is replaced by ''_xwaah_''?


----------



## UrduMedium

marrish said:


> _Chaahe yih chaahe vuh, ek hii baat hai. _Would you retain ''_to_'' when ''_chaahe_'' is replaced by ''_xwaah_''?



True  

And of course, no. No need for _to _there when replacing _chaahe _with _xwaah_.


----------



## greatbear

UrduMedium said:


> _Chaahe to_ is also correct use here. It _sounds _right. I suspect, a "_jii_" is understood but omitted here, to justify "_chaahe_" (as opposed to _chaaho_).



_Chaahe to_ is indeed also correct; it is just that I am at a slight unease with it here, in spite of it's being correct.


----------



## Qureshpor

The sentence could also be..

chaahe *tuu* saarii dunyaa se laR l*e...*(par) mujh se nahiiN (laRnaa)


----------



## marrish

I have thought about such a possiblity (you know well, how much deduction is needed in this kind of threads!) but it needs two corrections.


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> The sentence could also be..
> 
> chaahe *tuu* saarii dunyaa se laR l*e...*(par) mujh se nahiiN (laRnaa)



Needs two corrections, so why to go there? Likewise, a thousand sentences can be made from "chaahe".


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> Needs two corrections, so why to go there? Likewise, a thousand sentences can be made from "chaahe".




This may or may not be the actual sentence but people have been known to make more than even two mistakes in a sentence!


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does '‎"Chahe toh saari duniya se lad lo.. par mujhse nahin"'​ mean 'Even though the whole world fights, I would not'?
> 
> Thanks!



So, I confused (and thus misintepreted the sentence completely) this with the case without 'toh'. 'chaahe....par....' would mean 'Although....but....' right? 'chaahe toh...' means something completely different! Thank you all for the corrections


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

UrduMedium said:


> True
> 
> And of course, no. No need for _to _there when replacing _chaahe _with _xwaah_.



So, "khwaah saari duniya se lad lo.. par mujhse nahin"  is fine. Had always thought that 'khwaah' means 'whether' though...​


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> 'chaahe....par....' would mean 'Although....but....' right? 'chaahe toh...' means something completely different!



Yes, mostly 'chaahe .. (par)' translates to 'although ... but', which is why QP's correction seemed off-track to me.


----------



## JaiHind

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does '‎"Chahe toh saari duniya se lad lo.. par mujhse nahin"'​ mean 'Even though the whole world fights, I would not'?
> 
> Thanks!



It means, "If you want you can fight with the entire world... but not with me."


----------



## marrish

JaiHind said:


> marrish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that the English translations are not fully OK, it should rather be ''You might fight [against] the whole word, (if you wish) but me." What is your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> It means, "If you want you can fight with the entire world... but not with me."
Click to expand...

0
''You can fight with the whole world, but not with me'' can be translated back like: 
_tum saarii dunyaa ke saath mil kar laR sakte ho par mere saath mil kar nahiiN._


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> Yes, mostly 'chaahe .. (par)' translates to 'although ... but', which is why QP's correction seemed off-track to me.



I would n't say my sentence was a correction but merely a suggestion. I too feel uneasy with the "to" but I agree with UM that "jii" should be taken as understood.

(agar tumhaaraa jii) chaahe to saarii dunyaa se laR lo, mujh se nahiiN!

Fight the whole world if you so wish, (but please) not with me!

I don't see how one ends up with "although"..

chaahe tuu saarii dunyaa se laR le (par) mujh se nahiiN..

Fight the whole world if you so wish but not with me.


----------



## greatbear

marrish said:


> 0
> ''You can fight with the whole world, but not with me'' can be translated back like:
> _tum saarii dunyaa ke saath mil kar laR sakte ho par mere saath mil kar nahiiN._



No; "mil kar" would have been "together with", "along with"
"You can fight with the whole world" doesn't pose any ambiguity to me.


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> No; "mil kar" would have been "together with", "along with"
> "You can fight with the whole world" doesn't pose any ambiguity to me.


What 'no'? This I don't understand.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

greatbear said:


> No; "mil kar" would have been "together with", "along with"
> "You can fight with the whole world" doesn't pose any ambiguity to me.



I think the ambiguity comes when translating the 'with' as 'along with' or 'against'.

1. I would think that 'mil kar' might be quite redundant when you want to say 'fight along with the world'.. 'ke saath' has already given that meaning here. But it might be ok as well. 
2. But if you want to say 'fight against the world' then 'se' or 'ke khilaaf' might be fine.


----------

